# Dante(DMC) vs Gilgamesh(Fate/Stay night)



## Girl I don't care (Mar 21, 2009)

winner                  ?


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

Dante. He can stop time and then walk up and stab Gilgamesh in the face.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 21, 2009)

More like Dante gets Gate of Bablyowned.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

Yea-no. Gilga can't open the gate if Dante stops time and kills him. Or shoots him in the head with a demonic bullet. And quite frankly I don't think it'll even do shit to him even if it was opened. Multiple impalements don't even bother him. Shooting him in the head is only a slight irritation.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 21, 2009)

Gilgamesh rapes


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't see how. Dante has crazy f'ing regen, even when he was younger, before his full awakening.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UWS1UjJsLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 21, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Don't see how. Dante has crazy f'ing regen, even when he was younger, before his full awakening.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UWS1UjJsLA[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah, that's nice. Except Gilgamesh can bypass regeneration with some of his GoB artifacts.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

Yet to see him do so. And that was pretty much Dante at his weakest. He's beyond bullet-time speed and his Royal Guard enables him to instantly counter any attack. Plus the fact he's beaten every high-level demonic entity the series could throw at him, which included building busters and a demon the literal size of a skyscraper. Not to mention the lord of Hell himself, Mundus. Gilgamesh doesn't compare.

Gate of Babylon is nice, but against Dante he might as well be opening a box of snickerdoodles. Quite frankly I doubt any of those weapons would hit him.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2009)

Dante and Vergil shit on bullets worse than Neo shits on bullets thats how fast he is, plus he has time stop, and flash images, and royal guard and he pretty much shits on his own regen when he goes Demon mode and bulldozes his way through everything.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

Devil Trigger. Faster regen, further augmented speed, strength, power, durability, etc. And flight. Sparda Dante is on a whole other level.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPc_G7gOto8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 21, 2009)

Your point? Servants can TRAVEL at Mach 2+, and these Servants can't stop Gate of Babylon at all. Gate of Babylon aside, and you people probably only know the anime version of it, Gilgamesh just fires off Enuma Elish and leaves Dante as a stain on the floor.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2009)

Dante chops bullets which are sub-sonic to supersonic in HALF! and throws motorcycles around like rag dolls. 

And gets impaled and walks right through the sword all perfect. EVEN HIS CLOTHES. That's hax right there.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

I laugh at the thought of that even affecting him. Mach 2? That the best you got? Dante and Vergil were having a sword fight with such speed they created a field around themselves. Not to mention Dante outpacing his sword going down the side of Temi-ni-Gru, after having hurled it down to impale multiple winged beasts and having shot it to further increase its speed, and he still caught up to it before taking hold and pushing off the tower, only to be swallowed by a giant demon to which he killed it from the inside.

Mundus couldn't beat Dante and Mundus makes Gilgamesh look like a joke. If Dante is pissed off enoug, Enuma Elish won't even get passed his personal aura. Dante is faster and stronger than this guy by a good margin and that's not including his Devil Trigger. Not to mention that speed is completely irrelevant next to the fact that Dante can effing Stop Time with Quicksilver and negate the argument altogether. Gilgamesh has no counter for that.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2009)

I have that vid too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbbn8fmk0TQ&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

And this was when he was a kid. Hes alot older now.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont bring game mechanics like devil trigger to start off

Gilgamesh was fighting Berserk (zero) at mach 4 with easy, his neck item tell all abilities and weakness of the opponent.

All his weapons are beyond mere weapons, as they are artifacts, hell Gungir effect negates regeneration of any kind. (and he have fight time stops before with Emiya Kitisu).

Also a point its that his gate would grant him any legendary or prototype ever exist, so even Dante universe weapons would be on the gate. His armor have take exaliblast, and EA returnted blast before break (not full powered excaliblast or ea mind you).


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

Devil Trigger is not a game mechanic. It's one of Dante's power, expressed in both the games, CGI sequences, the novels and Manga. It's his power, all of it. And no, the GoB would not give him weapons from the DMC-verse. The only weapons Gilga has access to are any that appeared in "Human" History. Dante's swords are from the Demon World. They don't appear in human history. And as for Dante's guns, Ebony&Ivory, the only work for him. They were specially designed for him and the only reason they never run out of ammo is because Dante converts a portion of his demonic power into creating physical rounds for him to fire. In effect, he makes his own bullets, which gives him infinite ammo.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2009)

Dante wins


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 21, 2009)

EA its never on the history of this world. And you would tell me take a plane out of GoB? seriously GoB its a big plot device.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

There is no Demon World in the F/SN-verse, so Gilga would not have access to anything from that realm. Can't give him powers and things he doesn't have. Regardless nothing Gilga has can compete with the Sparda Sword, which was actually used to seal off the Demon World. 

You really don't seem to know anything about the DMC-verse, or how the abilities of these people function. Regardless of the fact that Gilga can't use weapons from the DMC-verse, even if he did make a replica of Dante's Rebellion (his favorite sword), it wouldn't work for him. Rebellion was specifically created for Dante and responds to his power alone. Rebellion grows in power as Dante does. Agni&Rudra, Beowulf, Ifreet, Cerberus, Nevan, Alastor. All weapons Dante has collected, and all of them are Demon World Artifacts created from the fallen souls of defeated demons.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 21, 2009)

And you dont seems to know how GoB actually works, anything that can be classified as a noble phatasm has a prototype, even demonic sword. GoB just need it to exist as a prototype or noble phantasm and it would have the original on the gate, thats how GoB works, and unless You have a way to get around the item that tell everything to Gil, a sword can crash the fabric of space and time, weapons that negate regeneration and have dante feats well over mach 6 I dont see him winning.

Match on the ODB are taken with standard equipment and abilities. GoB its Gil standard equipment... also I recall he have the mace of destiny on the gate, I should check on that.

Anyways I would stop here I really like Gil, and hate dante so my point would be byas.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 21, 2009)

Or alternatively, Gilgamesh pulls a nuke out of GoB and lols at Dante.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

Course I'd love to see how Gilgamesh escapes the blast. not that he ever could. Of course it also doesn't matter since Dante could kill Gilga before he even gets the chance to do anything. Still, no one has come up with a counter for Dante simply stopping time and murdering him. Anything else is simply moot.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 21, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Course I'd love to see how Gilgamesh escapes the blast. not that he ever could. Of course it also doesn't matter since Dante could kill Gilga before he even gets the chance to do anything. Still, no one has come up with a counter for Dante simply stopping time and murdering him. Anything else is simply moot.


Non-gameplay Quicksilver feats pl0x.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 21, 2009)

cut-scene

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItTtRm6sZks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 21, 2009)

Raigen said:


> cut-scene
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItTtRm6sZks[/YOUTUBE]


Fair enough, but Gilgamesh has fought time-stopper Kiritsugu before. I'm not too sure what happened since I didn't read Fate/Zero, so I'll have to wait for somebody who has.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 22, 2009)

I really don't see what Dante can do to Gilgamesh. So Dante has fought building busters, big whoop. Any Servant besides Caster is capable of that and Gilgamesh regularly shrugs off attacks that can level skyscrapers with zero trouble and barely a bruise, if even that.

Aside from that, he's fought Kiritsugu, as mentioned. Kiritsugu tried his lol timestop thing, but got swatted like a fly for his troubles, and only got out of it in one piece because Saber immediately engaged Gilgamesh, distracting him. Their fight was cut short by the Grail's destruction, however, so it was inconclusive, aside from making clear timestopping doesn't seem to particularly affect Gilgamesh.

Quite frankly, it doesn't matter. Enuma Elish = dead Dante. Royal Guard my ass, try defending against an AoE attack that catastrophically tears apart the foundation of reality itself.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2009)

Sparda Dante could survive that.  He's on a whole other level, he's that badass.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 22, 2009)

I figured Gilgamesh would win


----------



## Raigen (Mar 22, 2009)

You figured wrong! So, Hah!!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I figured Gilgamesh would win


And he does. Dante gets Gate of Babylowned, and no timestop is going to stop him.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 23, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> And he does. Dante gets Gate of Babylowned, and no timestop is going to stop him.



Why? Because you say so?


----------



## Raigen (Mar 23, 2009)

If you've ever read the first DMC novel, you'd know that if Dante wanted, nothing that comes out of GoB would even touch him. Trapped in an alley with more than a dozen people aiming semi-automatic weapons at him from different angles, not one bullet hits him. His coat gets shredded, but he doesn't get hit at all. And after their done shooting he takes them all out, without killing them. Then takes their guns to sell them cause he needs the money for strawberry icecream. And it's all canon.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 23, 2009)

Seijun Togiretogire said:


> Why? Because you say so?


Erm, because in Fate/Zero Kiritsugu tried to timestop him. It didn't work.
So Quicksilver does nothing, and Gilgamesh smashes him with Gate of Babylon weapons that casually bullet-timing Servants can't do anything about. And by Gate of Babylon weapons I mean things like proto-Herpe, which you can't regenerate from, proto-Gae Bolg, which always pierces the heart ignoring whether or not its possible, and proto-nuclear fusion powered aeroplanes because he can. And that's barely scratching what Gate of Babylon has.
Supposing that fails, Gilgamesh fires off Enuma Elish and wipes Dante out of existence.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2009)

Raigen said:


> If you've ever read the first DMC novel, you'd know that if Dante wanted, nothing that comes out of GoB would even touch him. Trapped in an alley with more than a dozen people aiming semi-automatic weapons at him from different angles, not one bullet hits him. His coat gets shredded, but he doesn't get hit at all. And after their done shooting he takes them all out, without killing them. Then takes their guns to sell them cause he needs the money for strawberry icecream. And it's all canon.



*STRAWBERRY SUNDAE!*


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 23, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Erm, because in Fate/Zero Kiritsugu tried to timestop him. It didn't work.
> So Quicksilver does nothing, and Gilgamesh smashes him with Gate of Babylon weapons that casually bullet-timing Servants can't do anything about. And by Gate of Babylon weapons I mean things like proto-Herpe, which you can't regenerate from, proto-Gae Bolg, which always pierces the heart ignoring whether or not its possible, and proto-nuclear fusion powered aeroplanes because he can. And that's barely scratching what Gate of Babylon has.
> Supposing that fails, Gilgamesh fires off Enuma Elish and wipes Dante out of existence.



Thank you. That's all I wanted.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 23, 2009)

Dante deflected a blast from Mundus with his aura. Gilgamesh doesn't even compare to Mundus in power. And I don't recall Kiritsugu doing any form of time stopping, unless that occurred in the Manga, given I have the entire animated series and he never did anything of the sort. No one in the series did. If you have a scan of this, then show it. Cause otherwise Quicksilver still sticks, and even without that he's too fast and too strong for Gilgamesh to handle.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2009)

Light novel, we say Fate/zero, not Fate/stay night... and if your knowledge of Fate comes from the anime, then sure Gilgamesh would be weak.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 23, 2009)

Too many assume Dante is weak and so far just about everyone elses knowledge of him is almost non-existent.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 23, 2009)

What is gilgamesh's strongest attack and how fast is it?


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2009)

Fast dunno how fast but all his attacks are fast enough bullet timmers cant dodge it.

Point its... GoB its a big big plot device... you want him to take a anti demon sword, a scyte that pierce space, a dagger that can freeze, a mirror that deflect and cancel all magic, a item that tell all his opponent weakness, a sword that can break the fabric of reality, space and time, a plane that fights and flies around mach 4, that can tank building busters, a chain that if you have divine blood you are mainly fucked, weapons who stop regeneration, weapons with automatic dead attacks (Gungir).


----------



## Raigen (Mar 23, 2009)

Dante does all that. He's half-demon, he took out and destroyed demonic tanks and helicopters in DMC2. He took down the greatest demon swordsman next to Sparda, defeated Vergil on multiple occasions, defeated Mundus (Lord of Hell), defeated that Almagation monster that became a being of pure demonic energy, then went into Hell to continue kicking ass. Dante has been well above bullet-time since years before DMC3 (which is a prequel to DMC1).

Then there's everything he did in the animated series, which is supposed to happen sometime after DMC1 (both Trish and Lady make appearances). Pretty funny too.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 23, 2009)

Wesker said:


> What is gilgamesh's strongest attack and how fast is it?



That would be his Ea Noble Phantasm, which fires off pretty much immediately. I don't recall it having any sort of charge time, anyway - the only 'warning' you get is Gil being a blowhard, but since bloodlust is on by default when not specified in the OBD, that means Gil foregoes all the bragging and just nukes.

In fact, most Noble Phantasms have no activation time, it's mostly habit that makes their users pose and all, and even then, they tend to do it so fast, normal humans can't react to it anyway.

The exception is Rider's Blood Fort Andromeda, which requires some considerable setup, since it's a constant area of effect ability.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, by the way, Gilgamesh was stated by Nasu to be the only Servant who's theoretically capable of taking on Arcueid in her Crimson Moon form (the one most fans refer to as Warcueid) without suffering a crushing defeat. And Crimson Moon Arcueid is the second most powerful being in the Nasuverse, being pretty much at planetbuster level. She only ever uses about, oh, a quarter of her power, if even that, during the Tsukihime events, because the vast majority of her power is tied up repressing her horribly violent instincts.

She loses it in some of the Bad Ends, and it usually results in Shiki getting horribly raped, Mystic Eyes of Death Perception or not.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 23, 2009)

No chance in hell Arcueid its the 2 strongest 

Gilgamesh >> Arcueid (30%) but full powered Arc >> Gilgamesh.

ORT >> Types >> Primate murder >> Altrough >> Full power Arc.

But yeah Dance its pretty much boned agains Ea.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 24, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> No chance in hell Arcueid its the 2 strongest
> 
> Gilgamesh >> Arcueid (30%) but full powered Arc >> Gilgamesh.
> 
> ...


Phantasmoon > Types, just for lulz. :ho


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 24, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> No chance in hell Arcueid its the 2 strongest
> 
> Gilgamesh >> Arcueid (30%) but full powered Arc >> Gilgamesh.
> 
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but Arcueid, as a True Ancestor, is a copy of TYPE-MOON, which is the ultimate being of the moon. Moreover she's by far the strongest of the True Ancestors.

Now, I'm not quite sure if ORT is really more powerful than TYPE-MOON, but I'm very sure that Arcueid is stronger than most everything else under the Crimson Moon. So where does her being lesser than Altrouge comes from?

Sure, Altrouge SUPPOSEDLY beat Arc in the past, but the circumstances of Arc's defeat are unclear - remember, she keeps the bulk of her powers sealed, even when it'd be in her best interest to just let go and use the full extent of it (like say, in her route in Tsukihime), so there's a very good chance what Altrouge beat was the nerfed Arcueid, not the full power one.


----------



## kageyame (Mar 24, 2009)

Wesker said:


> What is gilgamesh's strongest attack and how fast is it?



People replied to the speed of the attack and not replied relatively about the power, which may be open to interpretation.

So it's best to answer objectively.

Like Said his strongest Attack Is Enuma Elish, and is cited in the data books as the only anti-world attack in all the Fate games.

The problems with the attack is that it rips the fabric of reality itself, that is, unless you have some really HaX defense (something Royal Guard absolutely isn't), you're screwed.

now if someone can provide any proof of Dante surviving an planet busting attack, then we can consider the outcome differently, but as it stand, even if GoB fails, EA most surely won't.


----------



## Raigen (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't consider Enuma Elish planet-busting if it hasn't even actually accomplished that level. And btw Mundus already tears reality when he yanked Dante into another time/space dimension for when they first fought. Dante took on and defeated the guy who quite literally rules his own dimension. You guys put too much faith in Gilgamesh's special moves and don't seem to have anything for his personal abilities or speed. As of yet I've seen nothing that would prevent Dante from just stepping up, putting a gun to Gilga's head and just blowing him away.


----------



## kageyame (Mar 24, 2009)

That not a question of consider it or not, it's the official description of the power, from the data sheet (so  there's not hyperboles here), and the VN data sheet are well accurate in describing the powers. So just because you can't accept it as being anti-world, is don't turn the attack less of it.

And access of parallel dimension <> ripping the fabric of reality. If mundus did all that in our world would another mather altogether, but like you said, he pulled Dante on an alternate dimension.

and lastly, it was said more than once that Gil easily trashed Berseker, which could swing at mach 3, and there are more examples in the posts here, but you simply decided to ignore them.


By the feats shown, is undefined which of the 2 is the fastest one, and if the difference exist is not so great to allow any form of speedblizting), but on the other hand, Dante never shown power output to match what Gil can put out.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 24, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Arcueid, as a True Ancestor, is a copy of TYPE-MOON, which is the ultimate being of the moon. Moreover she's by far the strongest of the True Ancestors.
> 
> Now, I'm not quite sure if ORT is really more powerful than TYPE-MOON, but I'm very sure that Arcueid is stronger than most everything else under the Crimson Moon. So where does her being lesser than Altrouge comes from?
> 
> Sure, Altrouge SUPPOSEDLY beat Arc in the past, but the circumstances of Arc's defeat are unclear - remember, she keeps the bulk of her powers sealed, even when it'd be in her best interest to just let go and use the full extent of it (like say, in her route in Tsukihime), so there's a very good chance what Altrouge beat was the nerfed Arcueid, not the full power one.



Altrough beat a berserk Arcueid at full power. thus that put her well over Arc, if we want to make the list make less sense first Roa after make Arc fall >> Altrough.


----------



## Red (Mar 24, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> More like Dante gets Gate of Bablyowned.


This. Gates of Babylon, women and children, mongrels etc.


----------



## kageyame (Mar 24, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> Altrough beat a berserk Arcueid at full power. thus that put her well over Arc, if we want to make the list make less sense first Roa after make Arc fall >> Altrough.



I don't recal as well any information about Arcueid being either berserk or at full power, (really aside from the fact that the 2 fought, I found not much info about the fight, if you have some source, please do share it).

If you think about, it would be quite the contrary, considering that the fight between the 2 happened after Arcueid has already been tricked by ROA. (and thus already have to keep most or her power in check to control her instincts).

It is also good to notice that Altrouge was defeated by the original ROA in combat, so she cannot be that much more powerful that a "sealed" Arcueid, let alone a Berserk a full powered one.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 24, 2009)

Mmm cant find the post, they change moonlight website. All I can find its the fight and Altrouge beat Arc and lose to Roa, but I am 100% sure its was a berserk Arc.

Still both of them hold the power on Brunestud.


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2009)

Dante wins so bad.

Demonically Charged Firearms
Swords
Devil Arms
And DT + the Styles are just SOME of the few things Dante is capable of.

Stop Time + Shot to the head rapes.


----------



## Wesker (Mar 25, 2009)

Did you not see the post where someone said he fought against a time stopper before?


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 25, 2009)

You're wasting your time, Wesker. I have had more experiences with Dante fanboys on GameFAQs than I care to remember, and I eventually learned that their typical way of arguing can be summed up in "Dantefapfapfafapfap, *insert logical fallacy here*, lololol Dante wins".

Or, for the tl; dr version: "Dante wins because he's cool, never mind who his opponent is".

You could put Dante up against the fucking Living Tribunal, and some clown is guaranteed to try and argue Royal Guard can stop anything LT does... It's like the Itachi fanwank, only OVER 9000 times worse.


----------



## Red (Mar 25, 2009)

Mongrels, women and children etc rapes Dante hard with a slash that tears time and space to the face at 3000 m/s second. We have a goddamn wiki and nobody bothers to look at it.



skiboydoggy said:


> More like Dante gets Gate of Bablyowned.


This is still making me chuckle.


----------



## JTExecutor (Mar 25, 2009)

Good luck against Enuma Elish, Dante.  Or Enkidu.  Or Gate of Babylon.   Man, Gilgamesh is a crazy guy...


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 25, 2009)

Lets all celebrate the victory of Gil, he invites.


----------



## Xaosin (Mar 25, 2009)

Also are DMC fans aware that Gilgamesh is in a way, immortal as he has been 'killed' (depends how you define it ) in the series before, but because he is a 'hero' for the holy grail he has been revived numerous times? (Kudos to anyone that can comfirm this?)

Dante has been killed countless times in DMC in all the games. Want proof? Stand in front of an enemy , put down the controller, wait for health to deplete.

Wooaah, what do you know? He died.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2009)

Gameplay elements do not count.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, he does have a nonstandard death animation against Phantom, so at the very least that means decapitation will kill him for good.


----------



## Xaosin (Mar 25, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Gameplay elements do not count.


Not the point. The point is Dante IS capable of dying, the plot/storyline simply won't allow it because it would sell less games. Gilgamesh however,is not. Throughout the entire series when ever you 'kill' him he has the ability to revive himself through renewal as his soul can't actually die and can re-materialize a new vessel every time.

This is why hero's that have fought in the Holy Grail War can fight in it numerous times even as the decades go by, 'dying' to them is nothing more than losing their vessel that they're regain later.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2009)

Dante can revive himself too with yellow orbs OH SNAP!


----------



## JTExecutor (Mar 25, 2009)

This is just silly.  Might as well argue that Cloud would own Dante through Phoenix + Final Attack.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 26, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Well, he does have a nonstandard death animation against Phantom, so at the very least that means decapitation will kill him for good.



Back when DMC1 first came out Dante was barely a bullet timer. When DMC3 came out he got retconned into being some sort of insanely powerful badass.

My point that I'm getting across poorly is that what you see of Dante in DMC1 is what the developers originally thought of Dante and he's since been powered up in later games.



herewegodudes said:


> Not the point. The point is Dante IS capable of dying, the plot/storyline simply won't allow it because it would sell less games. Gilgamesh however,is not. Throughout the entire series when ever you 'kill' him he has the ability to revive himself through renewal as his soul can't actually die and can re-materialize a new vessel every time.
> 
> This is why hero's that have fought in the Holy Grail War can fight in it numerous times even as the decades go by, 'dying' to them is nothing more than losing their vessel that they're regain later.



If Gilgamesh were killed by Dante in this fight he'd count as defeated regardless of if he can revive himself or not.

Unless he revives himself on the spot, in which case yeah I concede the point <.< >.>

Also, what sort of things do abilities like Enuma Elish or Gates of Babylon do? And what were the circumstances of Gilgamesh beating someone with time fuckery powers? Just because Gilgamesh can beat one character with time powers doesn't mean be able to beat another with different time powers.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 26, 2009)

Vergil642 said:


> Also, what sort of things do abilities like Enuma Elish or Gates of Babylon do?



I'll answer this question. Enuma Elish is a sword that when activated, fires a blast that sunders reality. Basically a massive no limits rape attack.

Gate of Babylon is Gilgamesh's preferred method of ownage. He summons a magical portal behind him, and shoots weapons out of it. Not just ordinary swords, but rather magical artifact swords each with their own hax capabilities. A notable one is Herpe, and any wounds caused by Herpe cannot be healed from. Of course, he is in no way limited to swords, and he can in fact summon any item he used to own when he was alive, and considering that means a massive civilisation proficient in both magic and science beyond modern capabilities, a nuclear fusion powered fighter jet isn't out of the question.


----------



## JTExecutor (Mar 26, 2009)

It's worth noting that absolutely every last one of these swords is a Noble Phantasm.  If you've ever seen Fate/Stay Night, you'd know that Noble Phantasms can have quite a range of effectiveness, from anti-fortress destructive powers to always aiming at the heart.  Null healing or magic resistance.  Create an army of mini-servants.  The list goes on.

Fate/Zero hasn't been fully translated so I can't confirm this, but I read somewhere that Berserker utilizes an F-15 fighter jet as a noble phantasm and that Archer engages him with his own noble phantasm flying machine.  I really can't wait til they translate that part...  But anyways, assuming this is true, Gilgamesh's Gate of Babylon might have much more inside it than we ever thought.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 26, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'll answer this question. Enuma Elish is a sword that when activated, fires a blast that sunders reality. Basically a massive no limits rape attack.
> 
> Gate of Babylon is Gilgamesh's preferred method of ownage. He summons a magical portal behind him, and shoots weapons out of it. Not just ordinary swords, but rather magical artifact swords each with their own hax capabilities. A notable one is Herpe, and any wounds caused by Herpe cannot be healed from. Of course, he is in no way limited to swords, and he can in fact summon any item he used to own when he was alive, and considering that means a massive civilisation proficient in both magic and science beyond modern capabilities, a nuclear fusion powered fighter jet isn't out of the question.



By sunders reality does it tear open a hole in the fabric of space/time and throw the opponent in? I imagine this would be too much for Dante to survive but I can't really concede or debate it without knowing it's properties.

Gate of Babylon doesn't sound that bad except the Herpe sword. If it negates healing it should probably negate regeneration, although if it doesn't hit Dante (say he blocks it) it wouldn't be that big a deal.

Does sound like Gilgamesh would beat Dante, but not without difficulty. It probably depends on how Dante fights, if he plays around too much and lets Gilgamesh hit him then I'm guessing Gilgamesh will win, but if he tries hard to win (hey, it might happen <.< >.>) he might even be able to pull off a win.


----------



## kageyame (Mar 26, 2009)

Vergil642 said:


> By sunders reality does it tear open a hole in the fabric of space/time and throw the opponent in? I imagine this would be too much for Dante to survive but I can't really concede or debate it without knowing it's properties.
> 
> Gate of Babylon doesn't sound that bad except the Herpe sword. If it negates healing it should probably negate regeneration, although if it doesn't hit Dante (say he blocks it) it wouldn't be that big a deal.
> 
> Does sound like Gilgamesh would beat Dante, but not without difficulty. It probably depends on how Dante fights, if he plays around too much and lets Gilgamesh hit him then I'm guessing Gilgamesh will win, but if he tries hard to win (hey, it might happen <.< >.>) he might even be able to pull off a win.



Not quite opening a hole, is destroys the reality here the targets is, and like I said before, every attack is classified by it's power in the VN, (anti-unit, anti-fortress, etc), EA is the only attack considered anti-world in the VN, to have an idea of the power output of the attack.

About Gate of Babylon, Herpe is not Dante Only concern, far from it, Gae bolg prototype, for exampple  is a spear that would never miss, always hit the heart and can't be blocked or dodged, and the spears also negates regeneration or healing as long as it remains in contact with the victim (it is a cursed spear, after all)


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Mar 26, 2009)

Couldn't Dante just rip out the Gae Bolg and THEN regen? 

Now if Herpe and Gae Bolg hit together, well then Dante has a bit of a problem......


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 26, 2009)

Seijun Togiretogire said:


> Couldn't Dante just rip out the Gae Bolg and THEN regen?
> 
> Now if Herpe and Gae Bolg hit together, well then Dante has a bit of a problem......


The curse lingers, but that's beside the point. Dante won't have time because he'd have been perforated by hundreds and hundreds of magical weapons all with different properties that are made to fuck you up really bad, and thus completely dead.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 26, 2009)

kageyame said:


> Not quite opening a hole, is destroys the reality here the targets is, and like I said before, every attack is classified by it's power in the VN, (anti-unit, anti-fortress, etc), EA is the only attack considered anti-world in the VN, to have an idea of the power output of the attack.
> 
> About Gate of Babylon, Herpe is not Dante Only concern, far from it, Gae bolg prototype, for exampple  is a spear that would never miss, always hit the heart and can't be blocked or dodged, and the spears also negates regeneration or healing as long as it remains in contact with the victim (it is a cursed spear, after all)



Assuming Dante can't dodge EA he probably dies by it then.

Gae Bolg is a problem until Dante pulls it out of him, or uses Just Guard and reality fractures as an unblockable attack meets an unbreakable block 



skiboydoggy said:


> The curse lingers, but that's beside the point. Dante won't have time because he'd have been perforated by hundreds and hundreds of magical weapons all with different properties that are made to fuck you up really bad, and thus completely dead.



Dante's not been perforated by hundreds of magical weapons before (not at the same time anyway, he's not got enough surface area for it to happen) but unless they negate his regeneration or have really insane killing power they're not going to be a huge problem.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2009)

JTExecutor said:


> This is just silly.  Might as well argue that Cloud would own Dante through Phoenix + Final Attack.



I meant that as, if he has a yellow orb or orbs he can revive himself, not oh yeah he can just pull them out his ass and you them infinitely. The limit is only 3 orbs he can carry anyway.


----------



## kageyame (Mar 26, 2009)

Vergil642 said:


> ...
> 
> Gae Bolg is a problem until Dante pulls it out of him, or uses Just Guard and reality fractures as an unblockable attack meets an unbreakable block
> ...



The problem is, Gae Bolg don't quite work like that, the spear work by reversing the casuality, (the cause happens before the effect), and thus is unavoidable, even with the perfect guard you just mentioned.

Taken from the description of the attack:

_A surely fatal strike from the cursed lance, G?e Bolg. This attack always strikes the heart. By unleashing the abilities of the spear, the wielder can reverse the nature of causality. In effect, the cause is that "the heart is pierced" and the effect is that "the spear is thrust". Thus, the lance has already hit the heart before it is thrust, and the actual action is merely a formality that occurs due to the piercing of the enemy's heart._


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 27, 2009)

kageyame said:


> The problem is, Gae Bolg don't quite work like that, the spear work by reversing the casuality, (the cause happens before the effect), and thus is unavoidable, even with the perfect guard you just mentioned.
> 
> Taken from the description of the attack:
> 
> _A surely fatal strike from the cursed lance, G?e Bolg. This attack always strikes the heart. By unleashing the abilities of the spear, the wielder can reverse the nature of causality. In effect, the cause is that "the heart is pierced" and the effect is that "the spear is thrust". Thus, the lance has already hit the heart before it is thrust, and the actual action is merely a formality that occurs due to the piercing of the enemy's heart._



Wow, that's some haxxed ability. Dante would clearly get pierced by it then. Is there any shown defense against it in the manga?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2009)

Vergil642 said:


> Wow, that's some haxxed ability. Dante would clearly get pierced by it then. Is there any shown defense against it in the manga?


Avalon could stop it, but that's way beyond anything Dante can pull off, considering the fact that the shield actually transfers the user into a separate dimension and is even immune to some of the True Magic in T-Mverse, which are almost all massive reality warping techniques.

Rho Aias stopped the thrown version (which always hits for massive damage rather than always pierces the heart), but Rho Aias is made of six layers each of which is as strong as a fortress, and it did in fact technically hit, but was just stopped by a shield made specifically to stop spears, though it blocks just about anything.

The only other known way to survive the thrust Gae Bolg is by being lucky enough to subtly alter fate, though even then it'll still hit extremely near the heart.


----------



## kageyame (Mar 27, 2009)

The thown version don't have the causality reversing ability from what I remember, it draws more mana, and the curse is far more powerfull, and of course attack gains AoE characteristic (anti-army), this version can be blocked by normal means, in this case I believe that Dantes Royal guard would work, is the anti-unit attack that is the problem.


And to response the question, the only real counter shown in the VN is a really high luck stat in order to avoid fate itself (plot armor, to be precise).


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 27, 2009)

Gilgamesh dominates Dante.

The Gates of Babylon give him far too much for Dante to handle, he could full a few Jet Fighters from it, the power of Ea could city bust too.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 27, 2009)

Gates of Babylon is a fucking DEM.

I dun see how Dante's gonna survive that.


----------



## Red (Mar 27, 2009)

Funfact: Gilgamesh has a fucking nuclear powered air striker with his own goddamn pimp throne on it.


----------



## Shian (Apr 10, 2009)

Clearing some things up.

Gae Bolg is not unblockable; it tinkers with fate itself. It's not that the lance will always hit, but rather it corrects the status of the universe into "it has already hit", then it is thrown - In Gil's case, launched out of GoB.

Example: Bazette's Noble Phantasm "Praga Rach", that cancels any Noble Phantasm then kills the target, does not affect Gae Bolg because even if the spear is canceled, her heart has already been pierced.

Another thing, Noble Phantasms do not have casting time. They are activated through thought, which leaves a little delay for the Servant to ponder if the mana usage is worth it.

Example: Saber delayed her usage of Excalibur against Assassin before him halting the battle, because she knew she didn't have much mana.

Lastly, you have to pay attention to the Ranks in F/SN. I believe when Shirou contemplates fighting against a Servant in place of Saber, Rin corrects his mislead notions of fighting a servant - Rank F is not low; it is exponentially greater than ordinary person. Likewise, Rank E is exponentially greater than Rank F. Gil's most powerful Noble Phantasm, Enuma Elish is Rank EX. Note Gilgamesh's other parameters; he is no longer vulnerable to many weapons. Even Berserker, who lost to Gilgamesh (13 times in a row, at that.) could not be harmed by any attack below a certain rank due to his Noble Phantasm, the 12 Trials. Each attack following had to be higher rank than the attack used previously, due to the nature of the 12 Trials, and Gilgamesh didn't even pull out his Ea(Enuma Elish) in that battle.


----------



## Rashou (Apr 10, 2009)

After reading the thread, I'm gonna say Dante gets raped.


----------



## bitesize (Apr 10, 2009)

I love how all of these claims about Gilgamesh are being made with absolutely no evidence.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 11, 2009)

Lets see he can attack and switch weapons inbetween blows fast enough to keep up with Saber.
Highschool
Highschool
Highschool

See that, he combos and swithces weapons so fast someone like Saber can't keep up.

His Golden Armor withstand mulitple blows from Saber's Caliburn and does'nt get damaged
Highschool
Highschool
Highschool
Highschool
Highschool

his armor after all that can still take a blow from Ea:
ALWAYS believed

Shiro could block Excalibur a city buster in HF with 3 Rho Aias layers, yet in UBW Gil uses a low charge one and all 7 layers break. Rho Aias had withstood GOB and Excalibur but even with this Shirou almost died so Gil must have insane Divine armor.

He can use GOB to protect himself:
Highschool
Highschool
Highschool

Saber who is extremly strong physically even with her NP can't get through.

Saber can't defend against his swords because they all have powerful enhancements and effects
Link removed

Gilgamesh was the king of the world 5,000 yrs ago and owned everything from that era , those treasures would become the base for weapons and armor like Gungnir,Caliburn,Durandal
Link removed

He has over a 1,000 these are weapons and armor wielded by gods as well and he has the weakness for every hero or thing.

Here he pulls out 1,000's of swords at one
Link removed

He can make his weapons appear almost anywhere within range, even right next to or under his opponent:
Link removed
Link removed
ALWAYS believed
ALWAYS believed

These blades also move at godspeed like Shirou's NLBW

Right after launching his first barrage at Saber he already has 47 more. It should be noted that Gilgamesh is still toying with Saber:
Link removed

Merodach has the even more power than Caliburn  being it's ancestor and Caliburn alone killed hercules seven times.Hell that was a traced one, this is the original Merodach:
Link removed
Link removed

A tactic he uses is to fire off a storm of Noble Phantasms and shoot his opponent with Ea through it
Link removed

Here Ea overpowers Excalibur a city buster. Ea is a planet buster which can distort space and was used to kill some Ginat who defeated 70 gods at once and split heaven and Earth.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Ea at around medium-ish power Ea is described as a dislocation through space:
Link removed

EA tears through space itself here:
Link removed

so much for time stop which is basically slow motion and Gil will probably blow away Quicksilver's effect.

Originally Posted by Nasu (Translated by arai) from Comptiq 9 
[..] And the "5 Servants + a" is simply a comparison in terms of "firepower". Like with the "corpses", where each won't have to bother fending off attacks from foot soldier level opponents, the one who'd have the lead is the one who has the more weapons. [...]

*A weapon that slices through space itself. While Excalibur releases air, the sword draws it in by cycling its triblades and compresses it. The highly compressed wind pressure strata results in the creation of an artificial space-time rift that is thought to be the basis of all legends of lands of the dead, the origin of the memory of all organisms. In other words, Ea can be said to be a key to hell itself or rather absolute "truth" according to Gilgamesh. Something that is not found in the imagination or in the spoken memory of people, but in the genetically inherent and repressed knowledge of a place and time when organic existence had been impossible on this planet.

The activation name for the Noble Phantasm is Ea, however, the sword has no true name; Gilgamesh just calls it that. Enuma Elish is added to get the maximum output. Damage is STR x 20. At random, MGI will be added on to STR. Maximum damage is 4000, but vault items can and will increase this. Damage is so high that it is undefendable except through purge-resistant AC or nullification by striking the blast with an equally strong attack.

Randomly picked up a book on mythical weapons, flipped through one of the pages to find an entry about the sword of Ea. Apparently, there was a sword that Ea used to kill the god, Ullikummi, a stone giant, and a very strong one at that, able to fend off the attacks of some 70 gods. A magic sword that separated heaven and earth, which cleaved through the ankles of the giant (his body was allegedly indestructible). The giant collapsed and died.

Rank: EX
Type: Anti-world
Range: 1-99
Max AOE: 1000 units *

Harpe - The Snake-Hunter Sickle
What Perseus used to kill the Gorgon. Not that great a weapon, but possesses the ability of "refraction prolonging", a divine skill that cancels out special abilities from immortality and prevents recovery of wounds taken by Harpe. Probably would make a good anti-Dead Apostle weapon. (Healing by natural means is possible). Gilgamesh has the original in his vault

??? Scythe
The original Harpe. Apparently could pass through the defense of the enemy as if it were there and deal damage. Even Saber's instinct barely saved her.

-Vajra
One of the symbols of lightning god Indra of Vedic mythology.

Indra had originally been a phenomenon that spread from the Aryans into India. The proper name is Vjaya.

But, as the era turned over to Buddhism and his name changed into Taishakuten, the name of his divine symbol also changed.

In addition, Vajra is the diamond powder that the gods of Buddhism carry.

A weapon that can be launched just once, with damage the equivalent of B+. A simple weapon that will deal damage separate from the Prana of its user. Gilgamesh has the original in his vault

-Durendal
A gift from an angel that Charlemagne gave to Roland of the Twelve Peers. A dazzling sword possessing three miracles that will allow it to maintain its sharpness even when the Prana of the user is exhausted.

Gilgamesh has the original in his vault.

guess what holy swords work well against and guess what Dante is

Then there is still Gil's UFO with it's nuclear warheads which keeps up with Berserkers plane.

Gil will most likely also have the prototype to Rho Aias, Gae Bolg, he also has a sword that supposedly cut a mountain(It's Irish), Calobolg, Lu Bu's spear, Densleif, potions , hammers, poles etc.


----------



## garie234 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dante will win for sure,

GOB has no match for Royal Guard royal guard combo Trickster 
even EA, EE shit.

watch starting from 9:20 to 9:47
Link removed
Link removed
even the final boss of the game can even touch dante.


and there's also a vid that Virgil even damage dante just using trickster 

even how many weapons Gil have in his GOB it's useless if he can't even damage Dante

And I'm sure that Gilgamesh can even dodge the dimension cutting sword yamato,

Edit:
I almost forgot dat his pandora's Box when opened eat's everything for breakfast when opened. therefore if Gilgamesh unleash his GOB pandora's box will likely eat's it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2011)

nice necro, dumbass


----------

